# Bikerinen Raum Penzberg/WM/Tölz gesucht.



## Yvonnezoom (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo und Servus zusammen,

fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren MTB und suche auf diesem Weg nette Leute zum mitfahren. Immer allein macht einfach keinen Spaß . Ich hab keine Ahnung ob mein Trainingzustand gut oder schlecht ist, da mir ja der Vergleich fehlt. Aber meine Wochendtouren liegen so zwischen 900 und 1200 Hm. Mit ausreichend Zeit versteht sich . 

Also, wenn jemand hier aus der Region kommt und Lust hat mal ne Feierabendrunde oder so zu fahren, würd ich mich echt freuen. Und falls die ein oder andere vielleicht noch gern Skitouren geht oder Motorrad fährt . 

LG Yvonne


----------



## Dreckspatz14 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Yvonne,
habe gerade deine Anzeige im Forum entdeckt.
Ich bin Ende August/Anfang September für zwei Wochen in Bad Tölz.
Vielleicht kannst du mir ein paar Tipps für schöne Touren geben?
Oder es ergibt sich eine gemeinsame Tour?
Würd mich freuen, wenn du dich meldest!
Liebe Grüße aus Hessen
Monique


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvonnezoom (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Moniqe,

klar, da such ich dir mal was zusammen (dauert aber ein paar Tage). Standardtour ist natürlich Blomberg-Zwiesel-Steinbachtal-Bichl. 
Dann gibts noch Arzbach-Brandenberghütte-Benediktenwand. Mal zwei Sachen, die mir spontan einfallen.
In der letzten August bzw ersten Septemberwoche hab ich auch Urlaub und bin daheim, da ergibt sich sicher was. 

Also ich meld mich nochmal mit ein paar Tipps. 

LG
Yvonne


----------



## Dreckspatz14 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Yvonne!
Klasse! Freu mich auf deine Tipps!
Wenn sich wirklich noch ne gemeinsame Tour ergeben sollte, würde ich mich riesigriesig freuen!
Schon mal vielen Dank!

Gruss aus Hessen
Monique


----------



## Rettel (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Yvonne,
so jetzt hab ich dich im IBC gefunden. Jetzt ist die Saison zwar so gut wie zu Ende, aber in der kommenden Saison möchten wir mit Dir auf jeden Fall wieder biken. Am besten in deiner super schönen Heimat.
Ganz liebe Grüße aus Oberschwaben.
Gise  ( und Andi )... der sich auf die Zugspitztour freut


----------



## Yvonnezoom (5. Dezember 2011)

Nirgends kann man sich verstecken . Klar gehen wir wieder biken. Mit Fully um die Zugspitze. Freu mich schon. Vll wirds ja doch ein Canyon. 
LG aus dem schönen Oberbayern.


----------



## Rettel (6. Dezember 2011)

Kennst ja meine Meinung zum Canyon. Wie gesgt, hier steht eins zur Probefahrt für dich bereit. Die Zugspitze hat mich jetzt auch schon voll im Griff und ich habe Starterlaubnis von Gise  
Dann kann ja nichts mehr dazwischen kommen.


----------

